# Another Waterless Wash question



## Pug62

Been reading good and bad on this method of cleaning a car, so what do you guys think about it. Also after using the waterless method is it OK to use a detailer something like Autoglym or Meguiars?

Cheers.


----------



## enc

i woke up in a cold sweat after having a nightmare about waterless car washing .... err, no thanks :lol:


----------



## Pug62

enc said:


> i woke up in a cold sweat after having a nightmare about waterless car washing .... err, no thanks :lol:


Seem like people have very differing opinions on this, looks like i will just have to give it a go.


----------



## beatty599

I've done it three times, twice with spray wax/quick detailer just drenched the car in it left it a panel and wiped clean, the car would have been considered clean by a normal person before hand. I then polished it and they both came up extremely show car condition.

last time I used a proper waterless wash, on an actually dirty car thick dust, didn't finish doing it couldn't finish doing it, no scratches caused but I just could because I felt like it did. (I used smart polish pro waterless wash and wax, it looked extremely well but it's having ruthlessness to do it)


----------



## Pug62

beatty599 said:


> I've done it three times, twice with spray wax/quick detailer just drenched the car in it left it a panel and wiped clean, the car would have been considered clean by a normal person before hand. I then polished it and they both came up extremely show car condition.
> 
> last time I used a proper waterless wash, on an actually dirty car thick dust, didn't finish doing it couldn't finish doing it, no scratches caused but I just could because I felt like it did. (I used smart polish pro waterless wash and wax, it looked extremely well but it's having ruthlessness to do it)


Going to try this for the wash

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321561726136?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

and this for detailing

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...or-cleaning/car-detailer/?542771990&0&cc5_761


----------



## micgos

This video might be worth a look, if you've got the time, John's videos are never short. I'm a bit of a fan of The Forensic Detailing Channel because, unlike some channels, he's not trying to sell you anything. As I said, they are never short but they are strangely addictive in my opinion.


----------



## Bigpikle

Havent watched all 42 mins but he starts off by saying ONR is a 'waterless wash' and thats not whats its actually designed to be - its RINSELESS and thats a totally different concept. Some people do try ONR as a waterless product but its going to need a lot higher concentration than a normal wash eg its QD dilution rate, and hence be much less economical. 

I've done it before to wash cars indoors before machine polishing, when the car cant be moved and you cant have water hitting the floors, but its not my preferred method by any means.


----------



## A&J

It bugs me when people say Optimum no-rinse is a waterless wash because its not. You HAVE to add water and you add the same ammount of product as you would with a normal sudsy shampoo which makes sudsy shampoos as waterless cleaners as you say ONR is. In short, ONR is not a waterless cleaner.

Waterless washes are a whole different type of wash solutions. Think of them as QD on steroids.

Optimum has Opti-clean what is considered as a waterless wash even though you mix it 1:3 with water (unless you buy the ready to use version). Same goes with Carpro Ech2o. 

Pug 62 posted 2 links which one IS a waterless wash and the other (powermaxed qd) isnt. Out of the two go with Dirtbusters if you are looking for a waterless product.

I dont use a lot of waterless products but because I cant polish my car indoors I use Opti clean first to remove light dust that has been acumulated in the meenwhile from the panel Im polishing next.


----------



## Pug62

A&J said:


> It bugs me when people say Optimum no-rinse is a waterless wash because its not. You HAVE to add water and you add the same ammount of product as you would with a normal sudsy shampoo which makes sudsy shampoos as waterless cleaners as you say ONR is. In short, ONR is not a waterless cleaner.
> 
> Waterless washes are a whole different type of wash solutions. Think of them as QD on steroids.
> 
> Optimum has Opti-clean what is considered as a waterless wash even though you mix it 1:3 with water (unless you buy the ready to use version). Same goes with Carpro Ech2o.
> 
> Pug 62 posted 2 links which one IS a waterless wash and the other (powermaxed qd) isnt. Out of the two go with Dirtbusters if you are looking for a waterless product.
> 
> I dont use waterless products but because I cant polish my car indoors I use Opti clean first to remove light dust that has been acumulated in the meenwhile from the panel Im polishing next.


I was thinking along the lines of using the Dirtbusters for the wash and the Powermaxed for extra polish?


----------



## A&J

Pug62 said:


> I was thinking along the lines of using the Dirtbusters for the wash and the Powermaxed for extra polish?


Well OK then. That will work.

About your first question. Yes you can use a QD after waterless wash but its not needed to be honest because most Waterless washes are a wash and wax type product which will clean and protect at the same time.

But it wont hurt your paint if you do use a QD afterwards if you wanted to.


----------



## Pug62

Thanks A&J, are there maybe better products than the Pwermaxed for similar money, maybe Autoglym?


----------



## A&J

I havent really used a lot of QDs but I was very pleased with Optimum QD. Honestly just pick whichever you like and whichever is easy to use. 

If you are gonna use it a lot get the gallon sized versions or concentrates because you will save money in the long run.


----------



## Naddy37

Pug62 said:


> Been reading good and bad on this method of cleaning a car, so what do you guys think about it. Also after using the waterless method is it OK to use a detailer something like Autoglym or Meguiars?
> 
> Cheers.


If you want to try a waterless wash, try Meguiars Wash n Wax Anyway, or whatever it's called.

If you get on with it okay, then get the pro version direct from Meguiars. It dilutes 4:1, and is much more cost effective.


----------



## Pug62

Decided on Autoglym Rapid Detailer to use after my waterless try out with the Dirtbusters Car Wash & Wax. Looks like nice weather for tomorrow so if i get time this will be my first go with anything like these products (always took my cars to either Auto or Hand Car Wash in the past)..:doublesho


----------



## Pug62

Just an update, barmy warm today 27C at one point, so gave my first waterless wash and QD a go.........very pleased with the results. Real showroom shine and no swirls or scratches i can see.


----------



## A&J

Nice to here Pug62


----------



## Pug62

A&J said:


> Nice to here Pug62


Thanks mate, i have to admit i was a little apprehensive regarding this method of cleaning, but it worked out great.:thumb:


----------



## MAUI

Love Car Pro's Ech20 waterless wash with a shot of Reload:


----------



## Pug62

Wow, that is something else. Me having a white car it's difficult to get a picture.


----------



## MAUI

Pug62 said:


> Wow, that is something else. Me having a white car it's difficult to get a picture.


Yeah, but then it's harder to see the swirls..which is a good thing.
If you do a waterless wash properly, you won't have a problem, but you must know when a 2 bucket wash is needed.


----------



## Pug62

MAUI said:


> Yeah, but then it's harder to see the swirls..which is a good thing.
> If you do a waterless wash properly, you won't have a problem, but you must know when a 2 bucket wash is needed.


Sorry for the late reply, when would i know a two bucket wash was needed?


----------



## OrangeManDan

Sorry for the hijack op but what is the general consensus on this in terms of damage? Does it inflict swirls at all? 
When is it best to use this method, when it is near spotless?
Is it similar to that of a QD?


----------



## lowejackson

OrangeManDan said:


> Sorry for the hijack op but what is the general consensus on this in terms of damage? Does it inflict swirls at all?
> When is it best to use this method, when it is near spotless?
> Is it similar to that of a QD?


Waterless washing is fine for light dirt after that it is probably safer to go rinseless washing.


----------



## OrangeManDan

Thanks lowejackson. What's the difference between waterless and rinseless then?


----------



## lowejackson

Roughly speaking a waterless wash means a product which is sprayed on the car and wiped off, rather like a heavy duty QD. Rinseless is more like a traditional shampoo i,e, bucket and wash mitt but as the name suggests, instead of rinsing with a hose etc, you just wipe the surface down.

There is a degree of overlap between the two for example ONR is sold as a rinseless shampoo but can also be used as a waterless wash. Same applies for Megs 114 and the CarPro version plus there is no doubt many other brands


----------



## ftoed

I've been using megs d115 rinseless wash as a waterless wash at 4:1 dilution and it is absolutely brilliant. The ease of use, the shine, the beading is fantastic. Better than colli 845 I've used and lasts for ages. Would recommend it to anyone whatever you have used previously.


----------



## brooklandsracer

I have found the Adams waterless wash to be awesome.Spray on and wipe off and dirt comes off so easy with no pressure and smells fantastic of apple scent. The paintwork sparkles.


----------

